# ODB2 Power on Engine Off state



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Hold down the start button for at least 10 seconds WITHOUT your foot on the brake and it'll go into the ignition 'run' mode but with the engine off.


----------



## rewade63 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you very much!



Premier17 said:


> Hold down the start button for at least 10 seconds WITHOUT your foot on the brake and it'll go into the ignition 'run' mode but with the engine off.


----------

